# Io e 'o schiattamuort (parodia napoletana del manager)



## Eliade (3 Luglio 2012)

Vi confesso che in realtà sono l'amante di un uomo sposato con 8 figli (  figlia come un toro 'sto qua).
L'ho conosciuto per lavoro (mio...non suo), all'inizio non mi faceva sesso...lui alto, capelli ossigenati, pelle chiarissima, profonde occhiaie, corpo possente, occhi chiarissimi....sembra lucifero. 
Dicono che porti sfortuna ma io non ci credo, ho sempre avuto molta fiducia nel suo essere e nella sua professionalità! Ha tutto il mio rispetto! View attachment 4893
Poi un giorno l'ho visto litigare e inveire contro i collaboratori View attachment 4890 e li è scattato qualcosa...mi sono avvicinata, gli ho messo le mani sui flaccidi pettorali incartapecoriti e gli ho detto, con fare flop flop View attachment 4889:"ma così mi fai paura...vuoi mica mandare me in quella bara?".
Lui si è immediatamente calmato, quasi a volermi proteggere dal se stesso.
Non lo so che mi è successo ragazzi, mi è partito il trip mentale. L'ho visto li, arrabbiato, con la giugulare che viaggiava sul tappeto volante, il morto che stava li immobile View attachment 4892...ho deciso che dovevo avere 'sto toro da monta! 
Da allora ho impiegato 2 settimane per strappargli il primo bacio, ma prima ho dovuto tastare il terreno. Non sapevo se lui fosse fedele o no (io lo sono, ma al momento non sono fidanzata dunque...), è un tipo che sta sempre sulle sue, i colleghi lo temono, non parla molto con i clienti. E' talmente autoritario che i parenti delle vitti...ehm dei clienti, fanno tutto quello che dice lui!
Comunque dopo giorni di tentato broccolamento flop flop, ho deciso di tagliare la testa al topo e sono stata diretta. un pomeriggio, approfittando di un momento d'intimità, gli ho chiesto View attachment 4891 :"schiattamuort ma tu, sei fedele?".
Lui mi ha guardato incredulo per qualche secondo, poi ha capito cosa volevo e mi ha risposto:"Beh sai con il lavoro che faccio...una _pompa _funebre (cit.) si rimedia sempre".
E' stato così che ho deciso di fargli un agguato nel suo ufficio...e a lui non è dispiaciuto proprio!View attachment 4894
Ovviamente la reazione c'è stata e promette bene! Sembrava che mi mangiasse, nemmeno fossi la prima donna (viva) che incontra!View attachment 4895

Vi terrò aggiornati! :carneval:


----------



## Tebe (3 Luglio 2012)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Poveretto...
Che iena maledetta...:carneval:


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2012)

Ely ti adoro:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (4 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4074 ha detto:
			
		

> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Poveretto...
> Che iena maledetta...:carneval:


 Solo un pochino! :carneval:


----------



## Eliade (4 Luglio 2012)

Simy;bt4077 ha detto:
			
		

> Ely ti adoro:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:*****


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Luglio 2012)

bellifffima:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

